# Tivo says drive is 35% full, yet wants to delete shows?



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

My Bolt shows hard drive is 35% full, yet some shows are showing a yellow dot with ! and state they will be deleted within 24 hours. Is this true? I don't necessarily want some of these shows to be kept forever, but why are they threatening to be deleted when I have only 35% full hard drive?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I assume you haven't upgraded from the stock hard drive? That's the problem with small hard drives. It's not so much the % used that's relevant but the absolute HD hours space left.

EDIT - never mind. I see you upgraded them. My 2TB and 3TB Roamios don't bug me about that until around 70% full.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No, that is just what happens when shows age. Also, the scheduler can start getting ready to delete when upcoming shows are available. Do you use KUID extensively? That can cause odd things to happen.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

what is KUID?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

keep until I delete


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> No, that is just what happens when shows age. Also, the scheduler can start getting ready to delete when upcoming shows are available. Do you use KUID extensively? That can cause odd things to happen.


I was going to suggest KUID use in 1Ps also.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The yellow dot does not mean that shows will be deleted, just that they could if the TiVo needs the space. All shows expire after 2 or 3 days and get a yellow dot. You can safely ignore it as long as your TiVo isn't near full.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just to add, the Yellow ! is not as ominous as it may seem. I've got recordings on my Roamio box that have displayed the Yellow ! for several months, with average drive capacity at ~75% for all that time. If it's something you want to make sure you absolutely don't lose, mark it Keep Until Delete, otherwise, it really shouldn't matter.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have a few on my Roamio that are years old and still haven't been deleted. (should probably delete them myself since after 2 years it's pretty clear I'm not going to watch them)


----------



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> I was going to suggest KUID use in 1Ps also.


Is there a way to default 1P to KUID? I don't see an option only for number of shows.

Thanks,


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

She is expressing that you should not do that. It can cause unusual things to happen when the drive starts to fill. KUID should be used selectively, if at all, IMO. If you have plenty of space it is unnecessary.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Zonker007 said:


> Is there a way to default 1P to KUID? I don't see an option only for number of shows.
> 
> Thanks,


gawd I hope not.. 


jrtroo said:


> She is expressing that you should not do that. It can cause unusual things to happen when the drive starts to fill. KUID should be used selectively, if at all, IMO. If you have plenty of space it is unnecessary.


Exactly, I have Tivo's at 65% full and they have never deleted anything I recorded and I do not use KUID.
That being said I have to re-evaluate that decision because I'd added a Netgear ReadyNAS into the house and it uses the KUID flag as the key to back up the program from the Tivo's


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> Netgear ReadyNAS into the house and it uses the KUID flag as the key to back up the program from the Tivo's


I always meant to investigate that NAS. Loved my old WHS but it is on its last legs.


----------

